# 1 star for not calling pax after arrival at ping?



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

1 starred for pickup experience, I was right on top of the pin, yet pax struggled to find me. Do riders not see our location on their app, why do they still can't find us sometimes? I'm tempted to tell them to look at the little car icon on the app and figure it out, but I just keep my mouth shut and tell them I'm in front of so and so. And even then sometimes they'd say they can't see said landmark.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> 1 starred for pickup experience, I was right on top of the pin, yet pax struggled to find me. Do riders not see our location on their app, why do they still can't find us sometimes? I'm tempted to tell them to look at the little car icon on the app and figure it out, but I just keep my mouth shut and tell them I'm in front of so and so. And even then sometimes they'd say they can't see said landmark.


Shuffle


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> 1 starred for pickup experience, I was right on top of the pin, yet pax struggled to find me.


If you want the trip fare you should have call, if not cancel and get your cancellation fee. You didn't do any of them, so you deserves the 1 star. Hope you learn from your mistake.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> If you want the trip fare you should have call, if not cancel and get your cancellation fee. You didn't do any of them, so you deserves the 1 star. Hope you learn from your mistake.


I usually call when 3min timer runs out, in this case rider found me within 3min time so no need for call. I usually don't call before timer runs out to avoid annoying my riders. What I do instead is text them when I've arrived, in this case the pax didn't mention they struggled to find me until AFTER they got in the car. Pax have not tried texting or calling me during their struggle. In any case I got them to their destination safe and sound, I don't deserve 1 star, period.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

5231XDMA said:


> I usually call when 3min timer runs out, in this case rider found me within 3min time so no need for call. I usually don't call before timer runs out to avoid annoying my riders. What I do instead is text them when I've arrived, in this case the pax didn't mention they struggled to find me until AFTER they got in the car. Pax have not tried texting or calling me during their struggle. In any case I got them to their destination safe and sound, I don't deserve 1 star, period.


If you mentioned these details in your original post I would have answered differently. My comment is based on your original post.


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

oleole20 said:


> If you mentioned these details in your original post I would have answered differently. My comment is based on your original post.


All good man, this is a thankless job. Ride on brother.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

5231XDMA said:


> 1 starred for pickup experience, I was right on top of the pin, yet pax struggled to find me. Do riders not see our location on their app, why do they still can't find us sometimes?


Because pax are that stupid.... so stupid that "1" becomes their IQ, and because "1" is the highest number they can count to.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Sounds like some Lyft shit


----------

